# White Swollen Eye, with pic



## SuperDupe (Nov 1, 2007)

I have a guppy with a white swollen eye, any idea what it is? I'm currently trying to treat it with anti bacteria medacine.
Click the thumbnail for a larger picture.


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

Well, that's popeye, but it can be caused by many things. Please read this link and provide us with more information so we can help you?
http://www.fishforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=882


----------

